# My new toy for yotes.



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Picked this gun up last week. Now I have to get it scoped and the yotes figured out. I am hearing good things about the Nikon BDC?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Buy the nikon coyote special. You won't be disappointed.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buford2 (Dec 16, 2010)

have one on my shotgun, can't beat the optics and do like the groups at 100 yds it helps provide! i think cabelas still has 1 penny shipping if you buy clothing. get a cheap hat!


----------



## longshot (Feb 14, 2012)

Nikon BDC in a buckmaster would work just fine. Love mine on my rifle.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looking good. tell me about the trigger. thats the only thing stopping me from getting one. ive read some online stuff saying the trigger is gritty. my buddy has the R-25 (.308) and loves it and the trigger.

and c'mon give us a real photo, Buddy..  not some generic crap.lol.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I haven't shot it yet Tom. I read some stuff on the trigger too. I know some guys put a 2 stage trigger on them. Guy at the gun shop has one and loves it. I will post a better picture when I get the scope on it. Going to try and pick up a scope in the next few days. I did like the buckmaster with the bdc. Going to look at the coyote special tomorrow. Just not sure I like all the circles, always been a crosshair guy.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> I haven't shot it yet Tom. I read some stuff on the trigger too. I know some guys put a 2 stage trigger on them. Guy at the gun shop has one and loves it. I will post a better picture when I get the scope on it. Going to try and pick up a scope in the next few days. I did like the buckmaster with the bdc. Going to look at the coyote special tomorrow. Just not sure I like all the circles, always been a crosshair guy.


i stayed away from the coyote special just for that reason. seem either people love or hate them.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Midway has some good deals on Leupold VariXlls this month.


----------



## Airborne4Life (May 3, 2011)

i just got this coyote killer on tuesday. cant sight it in till next weekend though.


----------



## lipripper03 (Nov 12, 2011)

what is it airborn


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I ended up putting a Vortex Viper 4-12X40 on the gun. Really liked the crisp glass of the scope. Hope to get it shooting this week.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

That Looks good, I'm eagerly awaiting the range results [email protected]


----------

